# So she wasn't the one, but...



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

The same breeder has a litter of 3/4 chihuahuas and 1/2 powderpuff crestie. I don't actually know that is but they look mostly like chihuahuas. She said they tend to be around the same weight and size but a bit more fluffy. Everything will be the same of Cassidy except the papers. Microchip, vaccination, puppy pack and the time and care that is put into them. There is a litter of 8. 4 boys, 4 girls. There is one long haired girl that she will be keeping, one short haired girl and two long haired girls that I am looking at; Lily and Savannah. She has sent me pictures of a past puppy and some adult ones...see below. 










All of the ones below are from past litters apart from the second one in the pic of the two sitting up. The one on the right is Cassidy's full chi grandma Dixie. Alfie is the boy with the gorgeous red coat. 










And last but most importantly is Savannah and Lily, the pups I am considering. Savannah is the sable one and Lily is the....she described her as cream but I'd call her more of a champagne colour? I like the look of the sable one but I'm not a big fan of curly coats. She said she thinks it would straighten out but the pup in the first picture is an example of one who surprised her and stayed curly. I don't really like the colour of her coat at the moment but I would LOVE it if she went the colour of Alfie. If she did she would be first choice, but of course I don't know. Lily is gorgeous and as they both stand, is my favourite because I love her the colour she is and now she has darkened she probably won't change too much. The breeder said she is charting to be very small. Her half brother has come back to live with them because the owners' circumstances changed and he's currently full grown and weighing in at 1.2kg (the same weight as Mylo at 10 weeks). Of course small is cute, but I worry about the size difference between her and Mylo and also her being more easily hurt when I have kids etc. 










They're £550, which I think is a bit much for a cross but I would still be getting the benefit of a KC assured breeder even though the dogs are not pedigree. 

So, what do you guys think? What pup if any? Sorry yet again for a stupidly long post!! And thanks in advance.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Update: she sent me an email to say that Savannah should reach about 5lb. Lily won't but should be quite robust. Savannah tends to be curious and on her trip into town in a carrier she loved the attention, fuss, cuddles, noises and watching the world go by and Lily is the quiet, cuddly one. She enjoyed the attention and cuddles but was happy to snuggle up in the bag after that. She said that she checked the undercoat of Savannah and it's a good bit lighter so she thinks she will lighten up a fair bit. She also just sent me a pic of her as a very young pup and she's pretty dark so she has lightened a lot already. Thanks for listening to my rambling!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't know much about mixes but every pup in the pictures is adorable!


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

OMG you HAVE to get Lily!!! She is GORGEOUS!!! I would come and steal her if I could!! LOL!! xx


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Up to you, but for £550 you could get a full Chi.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Up to you, but for £550 you could get a full Chi.


I was literally writing the same thing....currently looking at many gorgeous chihuahuas online (KC reg, vet checked, insured and inoculated) for £550 some lower some a little higher.

It is a lot :/


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Melissa of course they are cute, all pups are cute. But personally I wouldn't
support a breeder of mixed dogs. But this is your choice at the end of the day,
just keep in mind that health & temperament come before looks, make sure to do
your homework and not get scammed. I wish you luck, and will look for updates.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I have seen some Chi/Powder Puff mixes that actually look more like a purebred Chi than many true purebred Chis. If you don't care about getting a purebreed, go with your heart. But just remember, you can definitely get a pure Chi if you just wait a little. Those puppies are both really adorable, by the way. I would have a hard time deciding based off looks. Based on personality, I'd probably pick the more outgoing one. Gemma was the shy puppy and she's great, but I would probably never want to pick the shy one again. Much more difficult and more work to socialize and introduce to new things.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't think I would ever pay that for a mixed breed puppy. I also agree with LS, I would not support a breeder that did so. 

I still don't understand why she would breed mixes purposely, but I understand that it may be common practice in the uk. 

Also, you have to think about more than just looks. Do you know about the temperament and personalities of Chinese cresteds? Do you know common issues with them? 

I'm not saying to not get one of the puppies- I would just really think about paying that much money for a mixed breed dog sight unseen. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

^ the exact reason I'm the worst person to ask for advice regarding anything cute, fluffy and four legged!! :S x


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I think they are really cute but I feel like that is way too much money for a mix and I don't want you to settle! Also, Xmas is right around the corner and here by me, breeders go nuts during that time bc it's prime season for puppies! Is that how it is by u??


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm planning to look up the breed tomorrow as I know literally nothing about them. I'm not sure why she breeds crosses but she did say that both parents are family pets. I do think they're rather highly priced for a cross though. They are well socialised, microchipped and vaccinated though. 

I'm not trying to start an argument or anything but I'm not really sure what the difference between breeding crosses and pure bred dogs is? If they're bred for temperament by someone who puts a lot of time and effort into socialising them and finding the right homes for them and does find homes for them and indeed takes them back if and when people are unable to keep them. They're health checked and socialised I'm not really sure what the difference is?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

LOL most breeders over here refuse to sell pups over Christmas. Definitely not the good ones. It is considered really bad to a) give live animals as presents and b) to introduce a new puppy into a household at such a chaotic time. 
'A dog is for life, not just for Christmas' is a well known slogan over here. 
Lots of people still do give/get pets for Christmas, rescue centres are always full in January. Sadly often with older pets that have been moved on to make way for the new one


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I think they are really cute but I feel like that is way too much money for a mix and I don't want you to settle! Also, Xmas is right around the corner and here by me, breeders go nuts during that time bc it's prime season for puppies! Is that how it is by u??


Presumably but I've no idea. I've never looked for a puppy before we got Mylo


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> LOL most breeders over here refuse to sell pups over Christmas. Definitely not the good ones. It is considered really bad to a) give live animals as presents and b) to introduce a new puppy into a household at such a chaotic time.
> 'A dog is for life, not just for Christmas' is a well known slogan over here.
> Lots of people still do give/get pets for Christmas, rescue centres are always full in January. Sadly often with older pets that have been moved on to make way for the new one


Reputable breeders do not breed over the holidays here either. It is usually a recipe for disaster. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> LOL most breeders over here refuse to sell pups over Christmas. Definitely not the good ones. It is considered really bad to a) give live animals as presents and b) to introduce a new puppy into a household at such a chaotic time.
> 'A dog is for life, not just for Christmas' is a well known slogan over here.
> Lots of people still do give/get pets for Christmas, rescue centres are always full in January. Sadly often with older pets that have been moved on to make way for the new one


I've never heard of a breeder refusing to sell a puppy/litter around October - that's a little ott to just *assume* they are gifts so early lol


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> LOL most breeders over here refuse to sell pups over Christmas. Definitely not the good ones. It is considered really bad to a) give live animals as presents and b) to introduce a new puppy into a household at such a chaotic time.
> 'A dog is for life, not just for Christmas' is a well known slogan over here.
> Lots of people still do give/get pets for Christmas, rescue centres are always full in January. Sadly often with older pets that have been moved on to make way for the new one


Aw. That's really sad.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

CheyMUA said:


> I've never heard of a breeder refusing to sell a puppy/litter around October - that's a little ott to just *assume* they are gifts so early lol


Cheyenne, my comment was a response to Zorana's post lol not about this litter.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Melissa, the problem is when mixing breeds you never know what you are going
to get, temperament, health, looks, it can turn out super or a total mess. Most
reputable breeders specialize in one or two breeds, they are familiar with
genetics, they have an idea more or less what they are producing. I'm a
rescuer, not a breeder, I'm the one who deals with the mutts, I'm not familiar
with genetics. But one thing I know is a good breeder plans their breedings,
they do not simply let the dogs mate randomly. Which I'm assuming is the
case here. Take the Chinese Crested for example, it is around 10-13 pounds,
double the size of a Chihuahua...I'd be afraid of complications when breeding
Chis to Cresteds, because of the size difference. Then you don't know what
you'll be getting looks wise, health wise or temperament wise either...I mean
you mind as well adopt a mutt from a shelter, why pay the crazy sum.

Maybe I'm not making much sense, I'm running on no sleep. It's just my
2cents. As I said it's your decision, go with what you feel is right. We are
all just throwing our opinions around.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Cheyenne, my comment was a response to Zorana's post lol not about this litter.


Ha ha ha!! I was going to say!! What do they do? wait for the Christmas gift packs to start selling in Boots? LOL!! I'm all for precautions but that seemed a *little* much LOL!! Thanks for clarifying - I was sitting super confused the last few minutes LOL!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks LS. It was just a genuine question  I might be wrong but I don't think she went out to breed a crested with a chi. She rescues chihuahuas and the money she makes from the puppies go into rescuing and keeping those Chis. The mother is 1/2 Chinese crested and half chi and the dad is full chi, both are pets. I'll have to think about it further as I'm not running on much sleep either.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Melissa I think you're better off getting a pure bred for the same price as your main reason going to this particular breeder was the quality of her chihuahuas - if you're willing to compromise a tad then there are some lovely chi's available for the same price full bred KC reg etc x


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Melissa, the problem is when mixing breeds you never know what you are going
> to get, temperament, health, looks, it can turn out super or a total mess. Most
> reputable breeders specialize in one or two breeds, they are familiar with
> genetics, they have an idea more or less what they are producing. I'm a
> ...


LS, you made perfect sense. I agree 100%. 

Melissa, I urge you to think about this objectively. The puppies are unquestionably adorable. But there is so much more than looks to a dog. Responsible breeders consider health, temperament, and the bettering of the breed. They only breed dogs that are a good example of the breed to make excellent puppies. 

Chinese cresteds are very different than chihuahuas, and can be bigger. I would be concerned that this puppy may grow up to look quite different than it does now- would you be okay with that?

The fact that she rescues and still bred these dogs surprises me. Was mom a rescue? Did she get her knees checked? Eyes? Other genetic testing? 

The more I hear about this the more I think it is a bad idea, personally. If you are patient, I think you could find a great pure bred chi for the same price. 

Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Thanks LS. It was just a genuine question  I might be wrong but I don't think she went out to breed a crested with a chi. She rescues chihuahuas and the money she makes from the puppies go into rescuing and keeping those Chis. The mother is 1/2 Chinese crested and half chi and the dad is full chi, both are pets. I'll have to think about it further as I'm not running on much sleep either.



See there is another red flag..."the money she makes"...when a 
breeder breeds properly, there is no money to be made. Breeding is expensive,
and therefore should always be a hobby not a job. As for her rescues, are
they spayed and neutered? How do you know she doesn't let all of her dogs
breed? It's tough to be in your shoes right now because you can't visit the
premises. I wish you could just check this place out for yourself. Because
anything can be said over the internet, some irresponsible "breeders" are pros
at making money, they know exactly what to say to get you to like them and
give them all your money. Another reason why I wouldn't buy without meeting
first. For all you know it sounds great now and once money exchanges hands
you'll never hear from her again.


I'm bitter and paranoid I guess. I've seen too much ill breeding and scam
artists. I don't trust easily.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hmmmm. I dunno, Leo breeder is having 3 litters due just before Xmas and I always see lots more puppies available around that time and valentines day, but maybe that just up here by me? I don't think Leo's breeder is irresponsible by any means.


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

Man oh Man, what a lot of different opinions. Just exactly that ,OPINIONS. "OVER HERE" in the USA there are a LOT of breeders breeding mixes for designer dogs. The designer dogs actually cost more than the purebred AKC dogs. I raise poodles. ALL my dogs live IN my house. I dont do testing, but lots of the dogs behind my dogs have been tested. I have had some of my puppies go out and have been tested. I have pedigrees on all my dogs, my boys have been DNA'd. I dont do mixes, but dont begrudge somebody that does. I dont have a kennel, but some of my breeder friends do. Some feel about their dogs that I do, others , they are just dogs. Everybody has to do what they have to do. The little chihuahua girl that I just rescued, her 'owner' just put down 40 dogs to get up to speed with the new law. Do I hate that? Yes, but it's her business, not mine. Everybody has their own way of doing things, doesnt make them a bad person. I read so much on here about 'bad breeders' .... I know there are lots of puppy mills out there, but most of their puppies end up in Pet Stores sold as AKC registered. AKC is just out for the money or else they wouldnt allow their puppies to be sold in Pet Stores. I continually get email from AKC wanting me to force puppy buyers to register their puppies. Most pet puppies dont get registered because its just paper and doesnt mean a thing. I dont sell my puppies for breeding, end of story. If you give a hint you might breed my baby, you dont get my baby. 
So what difference does it make whether this puppy has a crested parent and what size the parent is, she isnt going to breed this puppy is she?

just my two cents worth, 
so go ahead and throw the tomatoes!! Im ready!

pam in TX


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I totally agree Pam. Just because this isn't a pedigree litter doesn't mean they haven't been lovingly raised or won't make lovely pets. To me a dog is a dog, pure or mixed. Anyone who breeds seems to get judged so harshly! Pedigree papers, registration, Champions going back many generations mean nothing at the end of the day.


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

Everybody seems to forget that IF there were not breeders, you would not be able to buy a pure bred chihuahua or any other breed of dog. And if you check out the real story behind the Humane Society of the United States, you would learn that their agenda is to do away with pets completely!!! Support your Local Shelter, NOT the HSUS.

pam in TX


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pjknust said:


> Man oh Man, what a lot of different opinions. Just exactly that ,OPINIONS. "OVER HERE" in the USA there are a LOT of breeders breeding mixes for designer dogs. The designer dogs actually cost more than the purebred AKC dogs. I raise poodles. ALL my dogs live IN my house. I dont do testing, but lots of the dogs behind my dogs have been tested. I have had some of my puppies go out and have been tested. I have pedigrees on all my dogs, my boys have been DNA'd. I dont do mixes, but dont begrudge somebody that does. I dont have a kennel, but some of my breeder friends do. Some feel about their dogs that I do, others , they are just dogs. Everybody has to do what they have to do. The little chihuahua girl that I just rescued, her 'owner' just put down 40 dogs to get up to speed with the new law. Do I hate that? Yes, but it's her business, not mine. Everybody has their own way of doing things, doesnt make them a bad person. I read so much on here about 'bad breeders' .... I know there are lots of puppy mills out there, but most of their puppies end up in Pet Stores sold as AKC registered. AKC is just out for the money or else they wouldnt allow their puppies to be sold in Pet Stores. I continually get email from AKC wanting me to force puppy buyers to register their puppies. Most pet puppies dont get registered because its just paper and doesnt mean a thing. I dont sell my puppies for breeding, end of story. If you give a hint you might breed my baby, you dont get my baby.
> So what difference does it make whether this puppy has a crested parent and what size the parent is, she isnt going to breed this puppy is she?
> 
> just my two cents worth,
> ...


Pam, I was speaking about the breeding that went on to make these
puppies...a Crested and a Chihuahua. To me that does not sound very
safe considering the difference in size. As I stated, it's simply my opinion.
I do respect that you don't let folks breed your pups. I think a non breeding
contract is very responsible. And as for AKC, we don't have AKC dogs in pet
shops here, it's all dogs from puppy mills. Also I think no matter where the 
dog comes from, I've said it several times before, it's important to do your
own homework, there are bad apples everywhere. 

Of course it goes without saying, don't support pet shops.

ps: I'm not throwing tomatoes, I thought we were just sharing opinions, not
fighting or arguing. There is no need for that imo.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pjknust said:


> Everybody seems to forget that IF there were not breeders, you would not be able to buy a pure bred chihuahua or any other breed of dog. And if you check out the real story behind the Humane Society of the United States, you would learn that their agenda is to do away with pets completely!!! Support your Local Shelter, NOT the HSUS.
> 
> pam in TX



There is no problem with RESPONSIBLE breeders, my problem is with money hungry folks who breed for cash without regard to health or temperament.

I support reputable breeders 100%. I also support rescue. 
I do not support bybs or puppy mills.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I totally agree Pam. Just because this isn't a pedigree litter doesn't mean they haven't been lovingly raised or won't make lovely pets. To me a dog is a dog, pure or mixed. Anyone who breeds seems to get judged so harshly! Pedigree papers, registration, Champions going back many generations mean nothing at the end of the day.




Absolutely a dog is a dog. I love mutts.
But no reputable breeder would ever breed mutts.
This whole "designer breed" thing really bugs me,
because obviously money is the reason behind
these types of breedings, the breeds' individual
needs and preservation seem to mean nothing.

I think it's fair to judge breeders attentively, after
all they are producing life, imo it should be done
extremely carefully, with thought behind it(especially
regarding health and temperament), not just to create 
cute pups.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

*It's me, Benny, stopping by to say "Hello"*

Oops! Sorry, I posted in the wrong spot! Didn't mean to hijack your tread!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Mary! 

Benny's looking great! Nice to see you posting.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I got Toby from a breeder- I wouldn't change that for the world. The best thing about getting him from a breeder was that I knew his lineage, history, temperament, and health. I was provided the peace of mind that some standard of predictability brings. 

My family rescued our beautiful Lilly from the local shelter 10 years ago. I wouldn't change her for the world either. I also wouldn't have paid $500 for her. She is an excellent, healthy, bright dog but she didn't come with the knowledge of her past or predictability that Toby did. 

I see nothing wrong with mixed puppies. I think she is charging an awful lot for unregistered dogs. The fact that she is charging that price for unregistered puppies makes it seem a little shady, at least to me. 

In the end, this is a deeply personal decision. I love reputable breeders AND rescues. 

Melissa has to decide what she wants. She seemed set on a female chi. I don't want her to settle, is all. 

Melissa, I hope this debate hasn't distracted from the original post too much. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If this breeder is a good breeder, and the only difference is that this litter is not purebred, I don't see that that automatically makes her a 'bad breeder'. As long as these pups go to loving homes (which they should with that price tag) with the same aftercare as the pedigree litter, I really don't see the difference. I don't believe that Pedigree = good breeder, mixed breed = bad breeder.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I think the difference in opinion might come down to where we are from. Here I 
am in puppy mill capital so to speak, with internet full of byb, puppy mill and
broker ads. Pet shops full of puppy mill dogs, and shelters flooded with all sorts.
It used to be mostly large dogs in our pounds, now more and more we see small
dogs, "designer breeds", that either grew too big, grew to have the wrong "look",
the wrong temperament, etc. Of course lots of folks also buy very irresponsibly
and hold no commitment to their pets. It seems to be a totally different picture
in the UK.


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

Our shelter here is FULL, and lots of surrounding towns are full. You can judge the economy by how full the shelters are. I would never sell a puppy to anybody in my town unless they were one of my grooming customers. We seem to have the scum of the earth pet parents here. I guess they are everywhere. Back yard mutts having babies and the babies get dumped at the shelter, or left on the side of the road. Its heartbreaking. We have lots of foster homes here, but the unwanted dogs just keep comin. I feel we need more laws, but, we could enforce the ones on the books, but then its more government telling us what to do. Its just mostly irresponsible people that dont give a darn. Dogs/Pets are disposable and that is very sad. And the laws aimed at pet breeding dont seem to affect the huge mills, coz they conform, even tho the dogs are still kept in cages their entire life. The laws hurt the responsible hobby breeder. And of course the back yard breeders stay under the radar.

pam in TX


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pjknust said:


> Our shelter here is FULL, and lots of surrounding towns are full. You can judge the economy by how full the shelters are. I would never sell a puppy to anybody in my town unless they were one of my grooming customers. We seem to have the scum of the earth pet parents here. I guess they are everywhere. Back yard mutts having babies and the babies get dumped at the shelter, or left on the side of the road. Its heartbreaking. We have lots of foster homes here, but the unwanted dogs just keep comin. I feel we need more laws, but, we could enforce the ones on the books, but then its more government telling us what to do. Its just mostly irresponsible people that dont give a darn. Dogs/Pets are disposable and that is very sad. And the laws aimed at pet breeding dont seem to affect the huge mills, coz they conform, even tho the dogs are still kept in cages their entire life. The laws hurt the responsible hobby breeder. And of course the back yard breeders stay under the radar.
> 
> pam in TX


It is heartbreaking. You are right though, we can't just point the finger at the
puppy mills, we have to take responsibility as well, because as long as there is
a demand, there will be a supply. It's easy to buy a dog off line here, no one
asks any questions, and they'll even bring it to your house, so most folks go
that route instead of seeking a responsible breeder. I live literally across the
street from the shelter, so I see people dump their pets daily, it makes me
nauseous. So many good dogs being disposed of for all kinds of reasons.


Melissa, sorry girlie for getting a bit of subject. I hope you'll come back and fill
us in with your decision. You know we'll love whatever dog you pick.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I've read up on the Chinese crested and they sound pretty similar to Chis in both temperament and health problems. 

LS - having the experiences you do I can see why you would feel that way about people who breed crosses. 

In this case I think I agree with no pedigree doesn't automatically mean bad breeder. I do trust her... I know you can be conned over the Internet but I do trust her. She treats all of the pups the same, the only difference is their parents. They're not going to end up in shelters because she will and has taken back pups who their owners couldn't keep. She keeps in touch with everyone who buys a pup from her that is willing. 

Having said that, given that this is the last dog I'm going to buy in a very long time I want one that is perfect and in my eyes as well as temperament, upbringing etc it's also a puppy that has something special about them in terms of looks. An interesting colour or markings. There seems to be almost no pups about at the moment but I will just have to be patient and keep searching for my perfect pup. I also think the price was very high for a cross. 

Thanks to everyone for your opinions and taking the time to respond.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I've read up on the Chinese crested and they sound pretty similar to Chis in both temperament and health problems.
> 
> LS - having the experiences you do I can see why you would feel that way about people who breed crosses.
> 
> ...


At the end of the day, you have to do what makes YOU happy, so if that means adopting a cross mix, waiting for another chi, or whatever then that's what you should do. You're going to be the one raising that little baby girl so the decision is completely yours. I know puppy searching can b exhausting but just keep your eyes open and "the one" will come up! Keep me posted on what you decide and any other pups you find! Good luck!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Will do Hun. Thanks for the support xox


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana is right, it's completely your choice, we can throw a million opinions
around, but you must be happy with your decision at the end of the day Melissa.
I think I sensed hesitation from you from the beginning, which is why I asked you
what your thoughts are, I felt like something was holding you back. I know you
will find what you are looking for. And I think that once you do, you'll know.
Good luck, don't give up, your baby is out there.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks LS


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

:love8: 




(that's me smooching you!)


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I feel super late chiming in here, LOL! But I have two powderpuff Chinese Cresteds and have actually been involved with CC rescue since before Chihuahuas took over my life. =D They are the fluffy white dogs in my siggy. I also replied in a thread regarding puffers a while back about the two of them:

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/other-pets/66867-chinese-crested-owners-need-your-help.html


-ALL THAT SAID- I would be very cautious of a breeder deliberately breeding mixes. If it were a GENUINELY unintentional breeding, it ought to have an Adoption Fee and not a multi-hundred dollar sale price. I definitely side with LS in that aspect. All I can say is regarding the temperament of CC's is lovable clown. Mine however are only 6lbs and 7lbs so far, far under CC standard. If you do decide to go down this path, however, I would be happy to help answer any questions you may think of about the breed! They are one of my favorites, and a truly intelligent, loyal loving little dog. Compared to my Chihuahuas, they are more snuggly touchy-feely; they roll around on their backs and bat their paws up at you like cats. =D They are super cuddly lap dogs but also are known for their zoomies and can have bursts of energy. I love em!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I personally wouldn't buy the puppy. I simply don't see why someone who is breeding purebred Chis with papers would have the need to additionally breed mixes. Usually I would expect breeders that breed puppies with papers being all about having them purebred and even showing them occasionally. So I find it very contradicting to on the one side try to have puppies that are purebred and close to standart and on the other side do exactly the opposite (just mixing 2 breeds together that don't have similar traits). It just doesn't add up for me. 

I personally would look for either a purebred puppy froma sensible breeder or would look for a small mix breed puppy from a shelter (they do sometimes have puppies that need new homes). But that's just what I would do.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Maybe the breeder thinks that the CC mix adds something in terms of looks or temperament that makes them better pets? Maybe better isn't the right word, but so they appeal to people who wouldn't necessarily want a pure Chihuahua.
I breed cavies, and I have my purebred show lines, I spend a lot of time planning matings etc to try and improve my pigs. I do also breed 'pet' cavies (for pet read mutt!) that are bred for temperament and looks. I have some very cute, funky haired pets. (I do show these too, in pet classes where they are judged on condition, friendliness and cleanliness.) Anybody who wants a pet cavy, is much better off getting one from a good breeder like myself, than buying one of unknown background from a pet shop. I think the same thing applies to dogs. Unless you want to show or breed, it doesn't matter if it is pedigree or not, it still needs the same start in life if it is going to be a good pet. As for the price tag, well it doesn't cost any less to rear crossbred puppies correctly. Some crosses work really well, you get the best of both breeds. I know a lovely Springer x Labrador, intentionally bred to be a working dog. I know several 3/4 Chi 1/4 JR crosses, they are very Chi in looks but a little bit more robust. Granted it doesn't always work, and crossing two unsound dogs of any breed will not produce sound pups.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

She said that they have more personality than the full Chis. Either way I've decided against them but because they're not 100% what I want, not because they're crosses. I've read up on the cresties and they sound like they have the perfect personality for me but I'm not a huge fan of their look unfortunately. Chis also have a longer life expectancy and I want a dog that is going to be around as long as possible. Thanks for your help and info Kat.


----------

